# The "I can't believe people like" thread



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Some people really adore a tower and some people really hate it.

I just can't believe people really like the Sears Tower and the Oriental Pearl Tower, I think they're ugly.

Post comments on towers most/many people like and you don't.

So not the Ryugyong Hotel or the Elephant tower which few people like.


Remember: There are people who like spaghetti and some don't same as there
are people who like some towers and some don't. Don't try to convince them with a 1000 pictures.


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ah,

Sorry guy, I like the Sears Tower and the Oriental Pearl Tower :dunno:

I like the Montparnasse tower, but I think some people here really hate this building.

That true, we all can't have the same opinion at the subject hno:


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the Sears Tower, but I do agree with you on the Oriental Pearl. It just looks too fat and has a certain je ne sais qua.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Xeni-2 said:


> Ah,
> 
> Sorry guy, I like the Sears Tower and the Oriental Pearl Tower :dunno:
> 
> ...


I also can't think a reason why people really hate Montparnasse, okay the location is not good but what's wrong with the building?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Oriental Pearl is fugly. I don't love Burj Dubai either or Torre Agbar.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Now i brake a taboo. I don`t like the design of old World Trade Center in New York. Two gray boxes. They didn`t deserve to be so tall.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

I never liked em either.

They're like JFK...everyone liked him alot more after he was gone.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

One Canada Square and HSBC in london, yuck.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Should of seen that coming.

Cant say anything bad about the US without them returning the favour.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I liked the world trade centre, it was exactly like New york and to some extent USA, bold, dominanting and gave a cluster of similar sized buildings aspect. They wernt the buitifull art works that we are seeing now, or saw before. Perhaps the people who designed buildings between 1950's-80's werent in touch with what looks nice and only thought about design fullfilling form? I personally dont like the planned Leadenhall Building in london (looks like no thought has gone into its shape) or Burj Al Arab (think it looks like a dumpy person!)


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

hngcm said:


> One Canada Square and HSBC in london, yuck.


Are you kidding? 1CS is a very nice building. At worst, it is unoriginal; a copy of New York's World Financial Center.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Again i like one canada square and hsbc because they look dominating, are made of quite high quality materials, are set in a very nice location (because they are there to some extent).


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

I think it was an attack at us...seeing as those two building are some of the most loved in the UK...and I did just say I didnt like the WTC...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

You'd think that people could be subjective and mature, rather than mines better than yours! we are all people and all these buildings reflect us as a species (anyway most are designed by the same narrow group of people!)


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

1 Canada Square and HSBC aren't bad, they just suffered from overexposure as a result of being the tallest buildings in London. The projects we're seeing recently are much better, though. Not unlike the old towers in NYC, which I agree were far too unimaginative to have been the centerpieces of such a famous skyline. I simply don't see how someone could love them from an aesthetic point of view... perhaps as feats of engineering but not for looks.

Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt looks awful, except for its height I don't know what people see in it. 

Oriental Pearl is indeed ugly, though it came close to being a really incredible project. Something about the colors and shapes involved just don't fit quite right. 

I have always thought that Petronas were also quite ugly. They remind me of giant corncobs.

And of course there's always Aon in Chicago.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

I CANT BELIEVE PEOPLE LIKE SEARS TOWER AND JOHN HANCOCK TOWER!! BOTH UGLY AND VERY DARK!!

























There.. I rest my case :goodbye:


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

I love the Sears Tower, and the John Hancock center of Chicago. In the other hand, the old WTC striked me of being ugly, but powerful.

Oriental Pearl is no masterpiece, but its the most iconic thing I think of Shangai. I really like Montparnasse, even when its a health hazard nowadays. The Centre in Hong Kong -a favorite of many- is a so-so design, I can't see what is so wonderful about it.

If there is a tower of the future that already starts bothering me is Burj Dubai, that looks like some overgrown pipes.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

eddyk said:


> I think it was an attack at us...seeing as those two building are some of the most loved in the UK...and I did just say I didnt like the WTC...


naw

i don't like the wtc either, Aon Center is better 

The Swiss Re is gorgeous though


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> I also can't think a reason why people really hate Montparnasse, okay the location is not good but what's wrong with the building?


I don't know, I like it a lot:



Not bad for a 210m concrete tower of the end of the 60s! Even the location is good: you have some spectacular viws of Paris from up there...

I think that Sears and J Hancock are awesome towers as well.


----------

